
Hong Kongers Turn to Obama Over Milk Shortage Fears - ytNumbers
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5jjwC5M9TlAad9uU5n9RlRxvs_tVQ?docId=CNG.96d327dfea0970760fd4edad970b2bff.371
======
ytNumbers
Starving babies in Hong Kong? I guess if you live long enough, you get to see
everything.

